# Tool for rear brake pad replacement



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I want to replace my rear pads before my next service, because otherwise the dealership will want to charge me THEIR price...
...and -what the hey- call me cheap!!!







...but also because I like doing brake jobs MYSELF. -I do it on all my cars.
I understand there's a 14mm 12-point tool required for dismounting/remounting the rear calipers... -Anyone got a link to a good vendor? -I think that the only 12-point tools I have stop at 12mm in terms of the largest.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 8:38 AM 3/22/2010_


----------



## sparkyjack101 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Tool for rear brake pad replacement (VWAddict)*

You will also also need the tool to 'screw the pistons' back into the caliper.
harbor Freight and tools has three options. 
The first is less than $10 and not worth it:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...95713
I have this kit it was $30 and other than a problem where a roll pin fell out it works well.
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40732
The third (professional option) is $45, the only thing this seems to have is two different press things one that turns clockwise and one that turns counter clockwise.
I'm not sure that it matters.
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...97143
I'm not sure what size allen wrench you need to remove the calipers.
Jack


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Tool for rear brake pad replacement (VWAddict)*

http://www.amazon.com/Piece-XZ...uto_1
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm
I have/use both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDiT: if you're just changing pads and not rotors you wont need the 14mm triple square and there is no allen wrench usage for this job. All you need is a 16mm and 13mm wrench.





_Modified by Rogerthat at 6:29 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Tool for rear brake pad replacement (Rogerthat)*

These guys have any special tools needed on vw / audi cars. 
http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/m...TOOLS



_Modified by SilverSquirrel at 10:16 AM 3/22/2010_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Tool for rear brake pad replacement (sparkyjack101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkyjack101* »_You will also also need the tool to 'screw the pistons' back into the caliper.


Many auto parts stores will loan a high quality universal tool set for free. You just use your credit card for a deposit and it is refunded when you return it. In the past I've gotten by with a pair of channel locks and needle nose pliers but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkyjack101* »_You will also also need the tool to 'screw the pistons' back into the caliper.
...I'm not sure what size allen wrench you need to remove the calipers.
Jack


I already have the caliper piston screw tools; -use them on my MkIV (the Porsche has separate brakes for handbrake, so the rear pistons are easy to push in my hand)
...But it isn't an Allen wrench for the calipers. It's a triple-square (12-point).
14mm I believe.
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_if you're just changing pads and not rotors you wont need the 14mm triple square and there is no allen wrench usage for this job. All you need is a 16mm and 13mm wrench.

...really? -Sounds like good news then (rotors are fine, just the uber-soft pads are worn down). -So the caliper carriers are bolted onto the hub assembly with the 14mm 12-points, and the calipers are bolted onto the sliding pins, then? -Zat right??
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 11:49 AM 3/22/2010_


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...40013 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just the pads:

















Rotors:
























The last two images are from here. 


_Modified by Rogerthat at 9:53 AM 3-22-2010_


----------

